# Loooong, repetitive, hypnotizing music..



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Post anything that would fit that description.

I'll start with Manuel Göttsching aka Ash Ra Temple who recorded this classic in 1981:






I like it, but it may drive you mad. Nice guitar after half an hour.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

roy montgomery is one of my favorite guitarist and he is similar to gottsching for certain aspects. Maybe similar more to the music of albums like "inventions for electric guitar" than E2-E4.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, you asked for it: nine hours of Satie's Vexations. Not very well played, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

JD Emmanuel - Wizards


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

> Loooong, repetitive, hypnotizing music..


My favourite kind of music.



Philip said:


> The Caretaker's Patience (After Sebald)





Philip said:


> Villalobos - Fizheuer Zieheuer


etc.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Here, have some Earth.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Klaus Schulze - Crystal Lake (1977)






Forever a favorite and without a doubt one of the greatest pieces in synthesizer history.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

'Crystal Lake' is a wonderful piece of music - that first key change all that way in just beams through your whole body....(what a shame the video's been pulled  )
If you like that, you might like this....


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I found another 'Crystal Lake'


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

This is looooong, repetitive and in it's own way quite hypnotising...


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Anything by Australian band 'The Necks' (well, an instrumental trio combining contemporary, rock, jazz, electronic/experimental - and sounding in some ways like Minimalism in classical). They've done a number of film scores for low budget 'art house' films.

A track I like by them called 'abillera' -


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

The full version lasts about an hour and is available on Amazon for a pittence. I love its hypnotic effect and the subtle changes that occur within the music.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

^I love it


----------



## Faville (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Klaus Schulze was at his best in the 1970s, but he can still create some cool stuff.






Basicly this is pointless synth noodling without even a key change, but it's nice anyway.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## thesubtlebody (Oct 20, 2012)

Bigtime +1 to Philip Glass' MUSIC WITH CHANGING PARTS. Just scored a cheap copy of the recent recording of that piece by the group Icebreaker, and it was a nice complement to the original (?) recording by Glass et al that Nonesuch issued or reissued in the 90s....which is totally essential.

Also been loving the *Amandinda Percussion Ensemble's live recording of Reich's MUSIC FOR 18 MUSICIANS* (on Hungaroton), which that group apparently learned by ear, before a sanctioned score of the piece had been published by Reich. Reich himself has marveled at the drynamism of this recording (cf. his Pitchfork interview from not long ago), and I think it takes the cake.

For the hardcore (but gentle) drone, *Eliane Radigue*! She is a drone sadhvi. I think ADNOS is still one of my favorite drone pieces ever.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyone else like The Field?


----------



## thesubtlebody (Oct 20, 2012)

I feel certain I must have missed this, but *late Morton Feldman* is a must. It almost seems like a number of key recordings of these pieces are out of print and/or expensive now on disc, but there are other ways to get those things. I got the DVD-Audio of his 6+ hour STRING QUARTET (II) not too long ago, and while I have not yet listened to the whole thing in one sitting, it is in some ways probably the best investment I've made in music, period. I would shuck all my Beethoven before giving it up, and I don't say that lightly.
FOR PHILIP GUSTON, FOR CHRISTIAN WOLFF, PATTERNS IN A CHROMATIC FIELD, FOR SAMUEL BECKETT, the epic late solo piano pieces (I am crazy about FOR BUNITA MARCUS, but I also heard a TRIADIC MEMORIES by Aki Takahashi that was awesome...all those pieces), CRIPPLED SYMMETRY (awesome California E.A.R. Unit recording), TRIO.

I know I am cheating listing all these famous classic people in this sub-forum, though. I will try to summon my experimental music listening days for some more names....


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

DeepR said:


> Klaus Schulze was at his best in the 1970s.


"Floating" from 1976, absolute masterpiece, together with Crystal Lake as posted on page 1.
To me nothing beats this.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Awesome visuals as well.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

And another great one:


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

He aims it at the sailor
Shoots him down dead on the floor
Oh you shouldn't do that
Don't you know you'll stain the carpet
Now don't you know you'll stain the carpet
And by the way have you got a dollar
Oh no man I haven't got the time-time
Too busy sucking on a ding-dong
She's busy sucking on my ding-dong
Oh she does just like Sister Ray said


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

******* hell. I love Biosphere so much...


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, he is nice.


----------



## Zauberberg (Feb 21, 2012)

MacLeod said:


> Anyone else like The Field?


I love his first album 

DeepR, hear this:


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

MacLeod said:


> Anyone else like The Field?


yes


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## EbMajor (Oct 21, 2012)

Metamorphoses by Glass. There's a Dutch harpist who plays them very well, but that's personal preference. 






More Dutch stuff: (yeah we're good aren't we?  )





Edit. Oops. Have to get used to start reading post categories first . It's good stuff anyway


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

GLASS, of course:











Also from the film scores of Casualities of War, very moving and repetative, as also The Last of The Mohicans:











Ominous themes in films Before the Devil Knows You're Dead and Blood Simple, good suspenseful ones! They are hypnotic in a way also, imo.

R.E.M. instrumental:


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Voyage 34, Phase III by Porcupine Tree:


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Binaural


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

My own take on looped music- sorry the recording fades in and out a bit but then it was just me doing it direct to 2 track- of course I loop it after and I'm no recording engineer - that for sure... So you might need to turn it up abit!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm out of luck with half of the videos I posted being taken down.

Anyway, here is Klaus Schulze - Floating (1976) again. Quite simply one of my favorite pieces of music. 
I've listened to it a gazillion times over the last 12 years or so and I still like it every time. It's the first track.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Speaking about loooooong:

"Somnium (2001) is an album by the American ambient musician Robert Rich. It is a seven-hour album on a DVD-video and is based on Rich's sleep concert series of the early 1980s. Like those concerts, the music on this album was composed to influence the dreams and pre-REM hypnogogic visions of the listener. For this purpose it is suggested that the volume be kept down to the threshold of perceptibility, ideally with speakers surrounding the listener's bed. Rich also recommends this album for conventional listening."


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Monoton - MonotonProdukt 07 (1982)


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

The Field - Leave It

Fabulous track.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

maybe not very long or repetitive, but _very_ hypnotizing


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Redshift - Halo


----------



## Gimano (Mar 18, 2013)

Gnawa is a typical and traditional Moroccan music style which is kinda repetitive and hypnotic, it involves vocals most of the time. It is said that People get in trance by listening or performing. I think you can categorize this under "world music".
They sometimes perform in large groups like 20 people or so.

I think you have to be somewhat openmined to enjoy this, but I thought I'll share it anyway. Several popular and famous musicians like the Stones went to Morocco to explore this style.

I haven't really watched any vids on youtube, I'll just link one:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Klaus Schulze - Bayreuth Return (1975)


----------



## lunchdress (Apr 20, 2013)

Jan Jelinek - A Concept For Television (2006)


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

lunchdress said:


> Jan Jelinek - A Concept For Television (2006)


Ooh. I love Jan Jelinek.


----------



## deinoslogos (May 6, 2013)

Check out the ambient works of Velvet Cacoon, specifically the album Atropine. This is a ten minute excerpt from a 30 minute song.

[video=youtube; [MEDIA=youtube]Sxg8cIateY4[/MEDIA] [/video]


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Basicly almost any piece by Klaus Schulze could be posted in this topic (and that's A LOT of pieces... and certainly not all that good).

Klaus Schulze - Der Lauf Der Dinge (1975)

This was made when Schulze just got his big Moog modular. Play it loud.

It seems not much more than a sequencer test run and playing around with some basic patterns and the filters. But damn, that sound.... that SOUND is just so awesome. It shows the power of the synthesizer.






And here we see him live in action in the 70s


----------



## ArthurBrain (Aug 19, 2012)

Meat Beat Manifesto: Helter Skelter (Live)


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

Probably been mentioned but Steve Reich"s 'Different Trains'. Really, just about anything by him. Most music by Yes and The Alan Parson's Project. Vangelis and Tubular Bells.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Loooong, repetitive, hypnotizing music from Japan.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Well, this is long and repetitive and interesting...but hypnotizing? Not sure, you be the judge.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

At the risk of being repetitive...... 

Klaus Schulze - Friedrich Nietzsche

Possibly his most brilliant track. Especially the first 10 minutes.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

DeepR said:


> At the risk of being repetitive......
> 
> Klaus Schulze - Friedrich Nietzsche
> 
> Possibly his most brilliant track. Especially the first 10 minutes.


Loved it!

1515


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Shades of Waves - IV


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

not so long, but hypnotic and repetitive:






a classic of the genre:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Here's a recent live performance:






My favorite parts start at 0:25:40 and 1:11:30

I don't care what anyone says: Steve Roach is the god of electronic music.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, it's not an hour long or anything, but it is repetitive and hypnotizing:


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

These arabic drums and melody in whole very mesmerizing and deep.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2013)

I give below a YouTube link to some music which I feel fulfills the remit of the OP (namely: long, repetitive, hypnotizing...). 
The link is to an Islamic call to prayer which I also find (in addition to the framework set out in the OP) a quite beautiful use of the human voice. I wish to state that I am not in the least religiously inclined and that the words (which I do not understand) are as meaningless as they are irrelevant _*to me*_. I have the same approach to listening to any (say) Haydn mass - I am concerned with the sonic phenomena, and the choir can sing _In Excelsis Deo_ or _Di-dum-di-dum-di dum_ for all I care. I do not deny however that understanding the texts - whatever their source - can very well illuminate specific moments of _word-painting_ and hence improve overall appreciation.

Here is the link: 




In my opinion the hypnotic effect is lost and my interest wanes after the 4'26" mark. For those that may be interested, there is an excellent compilation of Islamic 'songs' on this CD which I listen to only rarely (and Flamme's posting above reminded me I had it!) : 
Chants Réligieux, Vol. 1 : Dans le Monde Islamique, 1996, CDA France.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Hypnotique...


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Mathias Grassow. The grandmaster of Drone Ambient.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Thomas Koner. Another one of my favorite Ambient artists:


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

A shame it isn't complete but I suspect the rest isn't much different.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the new contributions! I'm gonna check them out soon.

Here's a replacement video for the piece I posted in the opening post:






Keep in mind it was made in 1981.

Such a great moment when the guitar comes in after half an hour of repetition. It's almost a relief.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I see you're a fan of Steve Roach, DeepR. Very nice. :cheers:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Vesuvius said:


> I see you're a fan of Steve Roach, DeepR. Very nice. :cheers:


Yes :cheers: 
Another long piece of his that fits this topic very well: Arc of Passion (not on youtube)

Most of the time I post a youtube link it gets taken down later anyway.


----------

